
Google debuts Pixel 4 phone, wireless earbuds with AI - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/tech/2019/10/15/google-new-gadgets-pixel-4-wireless-earbuds/40321649/
======
Andrew_nenakhov
I will never ever buy a phone without a fingerprint scanner on the front. It
might be under the screen or a separate button, I don't care. It just has to
be, and it must be on the front side.

~~~
Alupis
Behind the phone is actually pretty natural if you try using it.

I have the Pixel 3 XL, and my index or middle finger rests naturally on the
fingerprint scanner when I pickup the phone or take it out of my pocket.

Having the scanner on the front of the phone means you need 2 hands to unlock
it... on the back... it can be done in 1 action.

~~~
Andrew_nenakhov
Of course, I speak from experience. I had a miserable week of using a phone
with a fingerprint scanner on the back. Front-faced scanners allow unlocking
the phone while it lies on the back, without lifting it. Rear-faced, not so
much.

> Having the scanner on the front of the phone means you need 2 hands to
> unlock it...

Why is that? I almost never use my 6.4" phone with two hands, and my thumb
rests naturally on front-facing scanner. Anyway, YMMV, but rear-faced scanners
made me very miserable, so I will stay away from them, and face-unlock-only
devices.

